

Introduction to Scala - msredmond
http://esj.com/articles/2012/01/23/introduction-to-scala.aspx

======
daviday
1-page: [http://esj.com/Articles/2012/01/23/Introduction-to-
Scala.asp...](http://esj.com/Articles/2012/01/23/Introduction-to-
Scala.aspx?p=1)

